# Early Stelber Kids Bike



## eddy45 (Mar 1, 2016)

Picked  this up over the weekend at a lawn sale does anybody know when it was made? its got solid tires, coke bottle grips troxle seat very cool old bike and no coaster brake no brakes that's crazy


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't know much about this bike in particular, but some of these lil guys have a coaster brake built into the BB(crank).


----------



## eddy45 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks mike, I cant see any way to slow down or stop (except the hard way) maybe that hole on the chain ring had something to do with it? and something's missing?


----------



## Joseph M. Ortiz (Apr 2, 2016)

I must say you have reminded me of my childhood bike ride days. My bike was same like this one is - No breaks, Troxle seat which was really looking very cool, and stylish at that time. Nowadays only few kids love bicycle ride, others are fond of car rides with parents. Now coming back to your problem, Yes, you can try to fix the cable wire in the hole in the chain ring. Squeeze the brake handles and make sure the cable moves. Your cable may be stuck in the cable housing, or the clamp in the handle may be loose. I am happy that my 4 year old preschool going nephew loves the bicycle ride. The preschool wherein he goes conducts many events like the competition of bicycle rides and many more Bike racing games. They also have updated Bike ride competition Event Article on their Site.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 2, 2016)

Ha Ha your first picture got photo bombed!


----------

